# Rogue - That great campfire smell without all of the hard work



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the update and the pics. It looks like the Rogue endured a lot better than I feared. With only twenty percent contained, I hope we've seen the worst of it.


----------



## JustKip (Dec 26, 2009)

Ezcruzr said:


> Thanks for the update and the pics. It looks like the Rogue endured a lot better than I feared. With only twenty percent contained, I hope we've seen the worst of it.


Me too! I launch in 17 days!
I'm assuming there are no campfires allowed?


----------



## Oregon595 (May 25, 2011)

Just got off too...we saw a fire spark up at rivers edge from Upper Kelsey Camp late night and burn out quick....appeared to be lots of actively smoking hotspots too....fyi-- if you are thinking of heading out - make sure you learn your restrictions as lots of camps are closed which will affect your timing for travel. I heard Bear Camp Rd. almost opened on Sun per Cougar Store but not sure. Still National Guard at both ends. Overall good air conditions but be aware of change....seemed liked the river really benefitted from this one in term of cleaning up the brush in spots. Lots of bear sightings but not us and of course more mishaps at Blossom...


----------



## Oregon595 (May 25, 2011)

JustKip said:


> Me too! I launch in 17 days!
> I'm assuming there are no campfires allowed?


no campfires allowed indeed


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

JustKip said:


> I'm assuming there are no campfires allowed?


I am not even sure that charcoal is allowed. Better check with BLM Rand.


----------



## JustKip (Dec 26, 2009)

Actually, I'm not planning to take a cooler full of ice, firepan or D.O.
Just keep it simple this time, with single burner stove and easy meals.


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey thanks for the updates and pictures guys, great to see how it looks. I think I'm gonna try and get a Summer permit this year and maybe take the wife and me, we'll see how it goes...


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Here is a photo of how Zane Gray's cabin was protected during the fire taken by one of the river guides that was ushering fire crews down the river.


----------



## daveb1 (Jul 18, 2008)

We rowed the Rogue Aug 15-18 and it was one of the most memorable summer trips I've had there. Our put in day was the last of the quiet launch days before groups got their trips reorganized and rescheduled following the opening. There were only 5 groups and around 30 people total launching that day  Glad to see fire doing its thing in the Rogue canyon. From my observations, talking to fire crews, and following the Big Windy Complex on Inciweb, this has been primarily a low intensity fire consuming ground fuels and brush, with limited torching on trees. We saw 12 bears, all just being bears, foraging for berries, etc. Also saw numerous river otters. There were clusters of firefighter activity at Lower Horseshoe Bend, Winkle Bar, and Mule Creek. I second the other comments about thinking through your trip schedule and campsite selection - with many campsites closed, it changes the use pattern. No wood fires, no charcoal fires allowed right now. Flow was 1820 cfs at Grants Pass. Middle Chute at Rainey Falls was perfect level! Carnage at Blossom Bar with a spectacular raft wrap (nobody hurt), yard sale of gear floating on down the river.


----------



## king (Aug 10, 2013)

my dad took his second trip I believe aug.15. he had a full boat, 4 total plus gear. had to take his 16ft. aire the boat is green. he has been down at least 30 times. he is 70,have not heard from him. tiny bit concerned.


----------



## Ladderboy (Feb 21, 2011)

I was just down there 17-19. I talked to most of the people down there and I didn't see or hear of anything bad happening.


----------



## king (Aug 10, 2013)

just got a hold my dad , they had a great trip. just forgot to call. now he is headed to snake river canyon sept 1.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

king said:


> just got a hold my dad , they had a great trip. just forgot to call. now he is headed to snake river canyon sept 1.


Hells Canyon? or Snake River canyon as in Murtaugh - Twin Falls? Not sure I'd make a long drive for the Snake River canyon, but Hells Canyon for sure.


----------



## king (Aug 10, 2013)

just assumed hells canyon, he has a permit. he's going for 3days, then the salmon for 4. whitebird I believe is his put in. I don't know the area,so not sure.


----------

